# old air compressor



## mowpar (Aug 31, 2014)

Vertical air compressor Gardner Denver Company
Bore 3 inches
Stroke 3 1/2 inches
Model ACD-100258965

This is the compressor my brother wants me to find out if it has any value. I have a picture of it , but it is in my email. Sent to me by him. Not sure how to move this pic together here, as your site does not seem to explain how to do it I am guessing everyone knows how except us old guys.

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

click on the paper clip.







When the next window opens click on a browse button and it opens in your library. 







Double click on the picture you want to upload and it's name when appear in the upload window. then click upload button. and it will appear as current upload. then close that window.







Come back and click the paperclip again and it will show the upload file;







Click on the attachment and it will insert it in the post.


----------



## mowpar (Aug 31, 2014)

*Compressor pic*

Thanks for the info on how to post a picture. But the picture is stuck in email, would have to first figure out how to get it from there to my pictures in order to pick it up. Too much for me to figure out. The steps you listed to post would take me hours to figure out and orchestrate. So if I do not get any info on machine from your viewers as to if it would be worth my doing so ( post a pic ), or not I would just as soon leave it go. 


Thanks. 

I tried to look machine up with using the name and number on machine, but came up with nothing. Guess compressor to old to have info on line about it.


----------



## mowpar (Aug 31, 2014)

*Compressor*

Since no one here can help, could anyone list a site that maybe could ?


----------



## bernietech (Jan 11, 2012)

do a post on "garage forums" "vintage air compressor" thread. lots of old stuff there.

bernie


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

mowpar said:


> Since no one here can help, could anyone list a site that maybe could ?


Hard to help with zero info, no pics, model # does not google, we have no indication of mechanical condition, don't know if it's complete or not, working/not working....
But my attempt to answer your question would be to say that old compressors appeal to a very small group, those willing to restore and/or collect older quality machinery. Recommend you get more details and try again as you just might find such a guy on here!


----------

